# [LFP] New D&D group near Toronto,ON,CA



## Azer_A (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello,

I'm looking to start a new D&D group.  Here's a flyer!




I'm hoping to get enough interest to run it in a West Marches/open table style, though I'll find a way to make do with smaller numbers if necessary. Rules will be based on white box OD&D with some modern touches (similar to the OED house rules, but with my own touches, since every DM has their own form of old school D&D ).

Given the whole COVID-19 thing going on, I'm trying to use this time to check for interest and take care of as many compatibility/logistics issues as possible ahead of actually starting.  Hopefully that situation settles in a week or two, and then we can get rock'n'rolling!  Please either post or message me if you're interested!


----------



## Azer_A (Mar 21, 2020)

In light of how COVID-19 matters have escalated in the past week, I'm moving this over to working online (most likely via skype).  Still room for people to join if you're interested!  Whatever happens once it's safer to get together will be a future concern.


----------



## Manchurian (Mar 31, 2020)

Azer_A said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to start a new D&D group.  Here's a flyer!
> 
> ...



I Am Interested?When Can I Start?


----------



## Azer_A (Mar 31, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Claudius Cloudgazer (Apr 2, 2020)

I am interested.


----------



## Azer_A (Apr 2, 2020)

PM sent


----------

